# Diesel quantum audi Quattro swap?



## Vdub_techie (Jun 30, 2018)

Hello, my buddy has a fwd quantum sedan with a 1.6td. We came across this b2 audi 100 Quattro in another town and immediately had the idea that this should be awd. Now the audi has the 5 cylinder and we're aware that the bellhousings are different. Now we're wondering since both vehicles are built on the b2 platform, if such a swap is doable? What would it take to mount the audi rear subframe, are the floor pans different?


----------



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

Vdub_techie said:


> Hello, my buddy has a fwd quantum sedan with a 1.6td. We came across this b2 audi 100 Quattro in another town and immediately had the idea that this should be awd. Now the audi has the 5 cylinder and we're aware that the bellhousings are different. Now we're wondering since both vehicles are built on the b2 platform, if such a swap is doable? What would it take to mount the audi rear subframe, are the floor pans different?


Biggest problem may be the front engine mount.


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

For sure you will have to fabricate a whole rear floor panel or somehow weld on a transplant to enable mounting a rear diff along with all the suspension components and what not.


----------

